# FZ35 or SX20IS?? which one is better and why ??



## desai_amogh (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

Everybody is telling me i can either buy SX20IS or FZ35 and they are both good.  Could anybody tell me which one I should go for. My cousin is set to buy the Cam tomorro so i dont have much time to decide.  99% ill buy it from Newegg.com.

on Newegg FZ35 costs much lesser than the SX20IS

Kindly give advise which one would be the best choice (and why).


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2010)

I think FZ35 is good enough...and very comparable to SX20...If the price difference is considerable u should get FZ35


----------



## toofan (Nov 11, 2010)

go for fz35 it can shoot raw also.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 11, 2010)

+1 for FZ35.


----------



## icebags (Nov 11, 2010)

bought fz35 few days ago @23.4k with gifts - a panny class 4 hdsc card, an ok size panny cam case. it good quality cam but panny has bad marketing in india, fz40 seems will not arrive anytime soon, even if they updated it in their site few months ago. and the service can be a pain.

sx30 costs around 26.5k, while sx20 may be ~20k ish.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 11, 2010)

23.4 is way too much for FZ35, it should be retailing <20k.


----------



## icebags (Nov 11, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> 23.4 is way too much for FZ35, it should be retailing <20k.



u don't get the "should be" prices for cameras here in india. what costs $300 in us, has to sell here @ 25k with all the tax and stuff .

company MRP for fz35 is ~27k, i searched almost all photography shops in calcutta, but no "dealer" was saying the less price.

if u want to purchase over net, u may try jjmehta.com (price there is 21.5k) or ebay.in (jjmehta has ebay shop too) and may be find a good deal @ below 20k (there was one till dewali i saw). but i dis not take all the hassle and risks to buy over internet and decided to spend some extra cash with city dealer instead.


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 12, 2010)

i said should be because my friend bought it for 17k a few months back.


----------



## icebags (Nov 12, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> i said should be because my friend bought it for 17k a few months back.



that has to be grey market, without company warranty. 

mine has 3yrs official warranty.


----------



## desai_amogh (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the resp guys.. FZ 35 final.. n my cousins coming back on Dec 12 so have more time now ...

are there any post sales issues if i buy it from newegg (like warrenty.. n stuff ?).. also if a make the purchase using HDFC credit card.. r there any other charges besides the product cost? 

I now have till Dec 12 to decide.. thts when he is coming back..


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 12, 2010)

Gud choice !! Fz35 is gr8.. i also had same confusion b/w sx20 n fz35 a month back finally settled on fz35 after alot of research.. the reason i chose it over sx20 was dat i needed Li-ion batt. and the AF speed was better in fz35,it can shoot Raw i did'nt considered Raw much but now wen i hav used it m more happy wid my decision Raw is awsum!  n sm other features.. 
i got it for 24k wid 3 year co. warranty n pana's 4gb class 4 sdhc.. its expensive in india as icebag said...
i also went through many shops all told the 27k MRP n they did'nt even had it in stock 
gud ur getting it from der will cost much less..


----------



## desai_amogh (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ ya wud cost me like 14K all together...



desai_amogh said:


> are there any post sales issues if i buy it from newegg (like warrenty.. n stuff ?).. also if a make the purchase using HDFC credit card.. r there any other charges besides the product cost?
> 
> I now have till Dec 12 to decide.. thts when he is coming back..



any reps for this ??


----------



## acewin (Nov 29, 2010)

you will need to check using credit card mean 2% extra as bank charges.
there are many stores which do not add that so you can check with the dealer


----------



## rollcage (Dec 13, 2010)

I think you must have got your camera by now, FZ35 is good, I have been using the FZ-28K .. and its awesome, all pictures are class apart, now in ur model the movie size is less so good. make sure you buy good case for it like from caselogic. and Class-6 SDHC 4GB memory for it.


----------



## nithinks (Dec 14, 2010)

FZ35
I recently bought it for $399 from USA ..


----------



## warrior047 (Sep 26, 2011)

does fz35 still be good and better choice than fz47? fz47 doesnt have RAW support....and currently fz35 costs around 15k. I want to buy it


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 31, 2011)

for the kind of price u get a FZ35, its a very good option.  source it from US and u get it for around 15k. I have been using this cam for 6 months now and I am very happy with it.  I have used SX30, its bulky and pricey.


----------

